#  > Islam >  > Koran >  Het Lezen van de Edele Koran

## FaCciNo

Bismillahi Rahmani Raheem 

 

*Het reciteren en nadenken over de Boek van Allah de Verhevene* 

Wanneer je de heilige Qor'aan opent, kom je tot een nieuwe wereld. 
Geen andere handeling in je leven, waarlijk en beslissend, zo 
gelukzalig en belonend zijn. 

Die jouw Schepper en Heer naar jou en de hele mensheid zond. 

De Heilige Qor'aan lezen is niets minder dan de Qor'aan 
eigenwillig, oprecht toegewijd en totaal na te leven. Het resultaat 
van je eigen leven hangt er van af in hoeverre je aandacht schenkt 
aan de roep van Allah de verhevene 

Het nadenken over Allah's verzen is inderdaad een vorm van 
aanbidding, die iemand dichter bij Allah de Verhevene zal brengen. 
Dit nadenken moet niet uit het niets komen, door middel van eigen 
nterpretatie maar men moet ook gebruik maken van de tafsir (uitleg 
van de Qor'aan). Het boek van Allah is inderdaad een uniek boek, 
het is de eeuwige Toespraak van Allah, die niet door de mens is 
emaakt en het is het studieboek voor het leven, de dood en wat 
daarna komt. Daarom verdient het een zeer nauwkeurige bestudering, 
meer dan welke andere toespraak dan ook. 

Laat alles wat je in de heilige Qor'aan leest een reactie 
veroorzaken in je hart. 
Bijvoorbeeld: wanneer je Allaah's (SWT) namen leest en alles wat 
Hem daarbij toebehoort, dan zal je hart gevuld moeten worden met 
ontzag, dankbaarheid, liefde etc. Wanneer je hoort van Allaah's 
(SWT) boodschappers (vrede zij met hen allen) dan zal je hart een 
drang moeten hebben om hen te volgen. Wanneer je leest over de Dag 
des Oordeels dan zal je hart moeten verlangen naar het Paradijs, en 
zou je vrees moeten hebben van alleen maar de gedachten om in de 
Hel gegooid te worden, zelfs als zou dit alleen maar voor een 
moment zijn. Wanneer je leest over de ongehoorzame personen en 
volkeren die tegen Allaah (SWT) ingingen en zodoende zij straf 
verdienden, dan zou je intens een hekel aan hen moeten hebben, 
wanneer je leest over de rechtschapenen van wie Allaah (SWT) houdt, 
en wie hij beloont, dan zou je moeten begeren om een van hen te 
zijn en ervoor te werken door middel van handelingen. Waneer je 
leest wat onze schepper geeft aan zijn dienaren zou je dankbaar 
moeten zijn en waneer Allah de verheven spreekt over er mensen die 
ondankbaar zijn dan zou je op dat moment dankbaarheid moeten 
betonen. Wanneer je leest van de belofte van vergeving en genade 
dan zou je hart gevuld moeten worden met een verlangen om ervoor te 
werken, en om het zodoende te verdienen. De boodschapper van Allaah 
(vrede zij met hem)gezegd; 

"*Lees de Qor'aan zolang als je hart in overeenstemming ermee is. 
Wanneer dit niet zo is dan ben je de Qor'aan niet aan het lezen, 
sta dan op en stop met lezen".* (Boecahri & Moeslim) 



Een aantal voordelen om te reciteren en nadenken over de Boek van 
Allah de Verhevene: 

*1*-*De Qor'aan zal een bewijs voor ons zijn op de Dag des Oordeels.* 

De profeet Mohammed (vrede zij met hem) zei: 

*"De Qor'aan zal een bewijs voor je of tegen je zijn"* 

(Moeslim) 

De boek van Allah de verhevene zal dus in je voordeel kunnen zijn, 
een bewijs voor je op de Dag Des Oordeels, de ware Dag waneer je 
elke goede daad kan gebruiken. Of het zal in je nadeel zijn. De 
woord van onze Schepper! als bewijs tegen je! Wie zal beschermd 
worden van het gevaar op de dag des Ooordeels als Allah's woord 
tegen je zal zijn? 

Laten we verstandig zijn met onze omgang met de Qor'aan. 
Verwaarlozen we het? Spreken we het tegen? Denken we na over de 
verzen? Leven we de verzen na in onze dagelijke leven? 

Oh Allah de verhevene, meest genadevolle, Maak de Qor'aan in 
voordeel voor ons in dit leven en het volgende. 

*2- De Qor'aan zal voorspraak doen op de Dag des oordels* 

Aboe oemamah verhaalde dat de profeet(vrede zij met hem ) zei: 

*"Lees de Qor'aan, Voorwaar zal het op de Dag der Opstanding 
voorspraak verrichten voor zijn kameraden."* 

(Moeslim) 

Heilig is Allah de verheven zonder tekortkomingen, de Qor'aan 
lezers zullen op de Dag Des Oordeels een goede woord krijgen wat je 
voordeel zal verschaffen om het eeuwige leven te verkrijgen. 



*3 -Je zult tot de beste mensen behoren*. 

'Oethmaan, moge Allah tevreden met hem verhaalde dat de Profeet 
(vrede zij met hem) zei: 

*"De beste van jullie zijn degene die uit de Koran leren en dit 
onderwijzen aan anderen."* (Al-Bukhari) 

*4- Je zult 10 beloningen krijgen voor elke letter die je uit de 
Koran reciteert*. 

Zoals een authentieke hadith in At-Tirmithee bewijst: 

_"Een ieder die n letter uit het Boek van Allah leest, zal een 
beloning krijgen. En die beloning zal met 10 worden 
vermenigvuldigd. En ik zeg niet dat "Alif, Laam, Mim" n letter 
is. Voorwaar, "Alif" is een letter, "Laam" is een letter en "Mim" 
is een letter_. 

Lees daarom meer in de Oor'aan om deze verdiensten te behalen en om 
ook de volgende verdiensten te behalen. 

Degene die de Koran reciteert zal in het gezelschap van de nobele 
en gehoorzame engelen zijn. 

Aisjah, moge Allah tevreden met haar zijn, verhaalt dat de Profeet 
(vrede zij met hem) zei: 

*"Iemand die bedreven is in het lezen van Qor'aan is samen met de 
nobele en deugdzame engelen die de openbaringen nederzenden. Hoewel 
iemand die stottert wanneer hij leest en moeite heeft om goed 
correct te lezen, een dubbele beloning hiervoor zal krijgen (voor 
lezen en uit het hoofd leren)* 

(Boechari en Moslim) 


Dus beste moslim, laat de Shaitan je geen vals excuus influisteren, 
zoals: "Ik ben geen Arabier" of "het is niet mijn taal." Deze 
hadith vormt een waterdicht bewijs tegen deze influisteringen. Wijd 
jezelf aan het boek van Allah! Het is dus belangrijk als moslim je 
best doet om Qor'aan lessen te volgen, samen met andere een groepje 
op te starten. En gezamenlijk de Qor'aan leren te onthouden, of dat 
je thuis zelf studie neemt om de Qor'aan te leren. De excuses zijn 
verworpen en het pad is voor jou vrijgemaakt om het Boek van Allah 
te omarmen, zonder te aarzelen of excuses aan te voeren. 

*5- Jouw positie in het Paradijs wordt bepaald door de hoeveelheid 
Koran die je in dit leven uit je hoofd leert!* 

Abdullah ibn 'Amr ibn Al-'Aas hoorde dat de Profeet (saws) zei: 

*"Er zal worden gezegd tegen de kameraad van de Koran: Lees en 
verhef (door de niveaus van het Paradijs) en maak je stem mooi 
zoals je deed toen je in het dunyaa was! Voorwaar, jouw positie in 
het Paradijs zal worden bepaald door het laatste vers dat je 
reciteert!"* 

(Aboe Daawood en At-Tirmithee, sahih). 

*6- De Koran zal je naar het Paradijs leiden!* 

De Profeet (saws) zei: 

*"De Koran is een bemiddelaar en krijgt toestemming om ten gunste 
van je te spreken en er wordt rechtmatig in geloofd. Degene die hem 
voor zich zal nemen, hij zal hem naar het Paradijs leiden; en 
degene die hem achter zich zal laten, hij zal hem naar de hel 
sturen."* (Een authentieke hadith gevonden in at-Tabaraanee, van de 
autoriteit van 'Abdullah ibn Mas'ood). 

Weet, beste moslims, dat deze voordelen (uit de vele voordelen die 
voorhanden zijn) alleen kunnen worden verkregen door een oprechte 
toewijding aan het Boek van Allah. En niet alleen door te zeggen: 
"Ik hou van de Koran, het is een mooi boek." Het hart moet oprecht 
verbonden zijn met het Boek van Allah en de ledematen en tong 
zullen dan volgen in de verbondenheid. 

Je moet weten dat we slechts enkele van de vele voordelen noemen 
van het lezen en nadenken over de Koran. Er zijn vele voordelen die 
op je wachten bij het lezen van de Koran en boeken met Hadiths, 
Daarnaast is de Koran een lichamelijke genezing, een bron van rust 
en ontspanning voor je hart en nog vele andere dingen. 

Dus elke oprechte Moslim die Allah's Liefde, tevredenheid hoopt te 
verdienen door het reciteren en nadenken over het Boek van Allah, 
het regelmatig besteden van tijd aan studie hierover en ernaar te 
leven voordelen met zich meebrengt in dit leven en het volgende. 

Vergeet de Qor'aan niet in dit leven dan zal hij je ook niet 
vergeten in het volgende leven 

Oem jousra

----------


## ^_^

Up!

...

----------

